
Mass graves could be filled with ancient Greek tyrant’s followers - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/04/15/newly-discovered-mass-graves-could-be-filled-with-an-ancient-greek-tyrants-followers/
======
return0
More photos:
[http://www.protothema.gr/culture/article/570220/fotografies-...](http://www.protothema.gr/culture/article/570220/fotografies-
omadikos-tafos-sidirodesmion-aristokraton-/)

~~~
gkya
I read a little greek, and the font on the page you link was very particular,
ζ was like latin z, χ was like latin x and η was like latin n. Is this like
how handwriting is like nowadays in greece, or particular to this font only?

~~~
return0
It's the weird font. You 've got them right.

------
russell
The tyrant in question was Cylon of Athens who staged a failed coup in 632 BCE
leaving him only a would be tyrant.

~~~
ljw1001
It's always the would-be tyrants whose followers end up in mass graves.

------
mentatghola
Whats interesting is it looks like they were bound and killed somewhere else,
then dragged into a shallow trench.

------
ljw1001
That's a horrible idea. I stand with those who oppose the mass murder of
people, even ancient greek ones.

